# Paint Codes



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

Why does it seem so hard to pin down the paint codes for Masseys? When I go to sites that advertise the codes there are usually 3 or four different reds and at least two straw colors. And on top of that there's early and late red! Im confused!

So, for a 1952 MH 22, what would be the appropriate paint codes? 

One other question, is it possible that my rear fenders were painted the straw color from the factory?

thanks Yall


:bigusa:


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

go to a NAPA store....thats where we got the paint for dads 30......every thing on a 22 is red except for the rims and hubs (front and back) are yellow, the rear axles are black, i think the air cleaner is black on a 22....we painted it black on dads 30.


----------

